# Still getting crappy MPG



## patrick98 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi everyone. Since I've seen a lot of good helpers around here I might as well try to get help with my problem. I did a lot of forums search but didn't get a real answer.

I'm getting an awful MPG on my 98 altima automatic transmission with 160k miles on it. I'm getting around 260 miles and 230 miles with a heavy foot (I do mostly Highway).

Within the past 3 years I've done:

-Replaced Front and back o2 sensors
-Replaced throttle body position sensor
-Replaced Engine coolant temp sensor with also thermostat
-Replaced fuel filter with injector cleaning
-Checked the intake manifold but no leaks
-Replaced sparks plugs, wires, distributor cap and rotor
-Repaired exhaust leaks
-Checked Evap system (EGR and friends), vacuum hoses and everything is fine
-No oil leaks (replaced valve cover and oil pan gaskets)
-Checked the MAF which was OK and cleaned it
-The RPM is at 600-700 (depending the load)

All parts are Original Nissan Parts

I've checked the Distributor for the oil leak, no oil in it... I was thinking about the ECM but from what I've seen here, not a lot of people changed their ECM.

I really appreciate your help

Thank you!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably the best thing to do is find a good performance workshop with a dyno and get them to dyno tune your car. You will probably save money in the long run because an experienced performance shop with the right gear should be able to pinpoint any fueling problems quickly and correct them saving you money by not having to replace any parts unnecessarily. Best of luck.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm getting the same problems!

And I'm a lighter foot now, considering I can get about the same output from my KA24DE than my Z24I did in my Hardbody.

I'm running the 5-speed though.


----------

